# cascar



## kunvla

Hola a todos:

¿Qué significa _cascar_ en el siguiente contexto?


> En mi caso elegiría sin ninguna duda a Joshua Redman. Un saxo potente  donde los haya, con una técnica muy buena. Todavía estoy acordándome del  tema "Lester Leaps In" que "se cascan" en grupo los saxos del señor  Redman junto con James Carter y otros míticos (Doug Webb, James Rivers,  Charles McPherson, James Moody, Flip Philips y Lennie Nichaus) en el DVD  "Eastwood After Hours"...



Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Escríbele personalmente a Lurrezko, honorable miembro de esta comunidad... él te contesta, segurísimo.

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=442567


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Es llevar a cabo algo de manera notable (o con osadía/chulería). Es bastante coloquial.

Uy, seguro que Lurrezko se marca una definición más ajustada...


----------



## chileno

Para mí allí dice que se agarran (a golpes/bromas) los dos grupos/bandos.


----------



## Erreconerre

Yo sé que hay campanas que se cascan, pero no saxos que se cascan.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Erreconerre said:


> Yo sé que hay campanas que se cascan, pero no saxos que se cascan.



También se cascan las canicas.
En España, _cascársela _es... ejem... otra cosa.


----------



## 0scar

Se "cascan" (pelean) un grupo de saxofonistas en una "batalla de tenores" para ver quien es el mejor solista.


----------



## chileno

Y del honorable miembro, na' ni na'?



Lo vamos a tener que cascar.


----------



## Jonno

Para "cascarse" algo no hace falta pelearse con nadie. Una sola persona puede "cascarse" un solo de saxofón (o de cualquier otra cosa que haga magistralmente).Es decir, que la definición de Adelaida es la más ajustada de todas


----------



## cbrena

Jonno said:


> Para "cascarse" algo no hace falta pelearse con nadie. Una sola persona puede "cascarse" un solo de saxofón (o de cualquier otra cosa que haga magistralmente).Es decir, que la definición de Adelaida es la más ajustada de todas



De acuerdo con Jonno y Adelaida.

Chileno, no es como para cascar a Lurrezko porque no se casque una respuesta.  
Veo que el significado de cascarse como hacer algo con maestría, con osadía o con chulería sólo está defendido por los españoles que han participado en el hilo. En Aregentina, Chile y México ¿no se conoce este uso?


----------



## chileno

No.Para nada.

Cascar es golpear con algo o con la mano, y nosotros lo llevamos al contexto de "agarrarse" a puñetazos o llevar la cosa a una discusión etc (pelea). Así es por lo menos en Chile.

" se van a cascar después de clases "


----------



## Pinairun

chileno said:


> " se van a cascar después de clases "



Por aquí también se casca la gente por un quítame allá esas pajas, sobre todo si la paja es un raspón en la chapa del coche. Eso si no pasan a mayores...

Pero también usamos 'cascar' cuando se hace algo bien. Como el tango que se casca el ciego Al Pacino en la película _Esencia de mujer._


----------



## Lurrezko

De acuerdo con Adelaida, en cuanto al uso español. *Cascarse* un solo es tocarlo de manera magistral. Joshua Redman se casca unos solos de antología, desde luego. Es muy coloquial.

No me casques, chileno, que soy un miembro honorable (virgen santa...)


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Eso por no contar que también es *morir *y *hablar *; y tenía un profesor en el colegio al que encantaba amenazar diciendo "pues yo te casco un cero y me quedo como dios"...


----------



## Lurrezko

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Eso por no contar que también es *morir *y *hablar *; y tenía un profesor en el colegio al que encantaba amenazar diciendo "pues yo te casco un cero y me quedo como dios"...



Sí, por aquí también se usa mucho con el sentido de* imponer*:

_Me paró la Urbana y me cascó 90 euros de multa.

_Supongo que la idea de fondo es parecida a _cascarse un solo_: hacer algo de manera rotunda.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

Qué palabra más _apañá_, gensanta, que para todo vale...


----------



## cbrena

Entre las pajas de Pinairun, los solos de Lurrezko y los apaños de Adelaida, lo siento, no puedo evitar llevar el significado de la palabreja a otros derroteros no incluidos en el DRAE.


----------



## Pinairun

cbrena said:


> Entre las pajas de Pinairun, los solos de Lurrezko y los apaños de Adelaida, lo siento, no puedo evitar llevar el significado de la palabreja a otros derroteros no incluidos en el DRAE.



Perspicaz donde las haya... ¡mi tocaya!


----------



## ErOtto

cbrena said:


> Entre las pajas de Pinairun, los solos de Lurrezko y los apaños de Adelaida, lo siento, no puedo evitar llevar el significado de la palabreja a otros derroteros no incluidos en el DRAE.



Magistral, excelente, sublime... 

Les has '_cascao' _de lo lindo. 

Saludos
Er


----------



## Erreconerre

Los niños de mi barrrio dicen que sus canicas _están cacarizas_, no cascadas. Se oye muy curioso; pero más curioso es que por aquí nadie llama _canicas_ a las _canicas_, sino _*catotas*_. Y en lugar de unas _canicas cascadas_ tenemos unas _*catotas cacarizas. *_


----------



## kunvla

Erreconerre said:


> Yo sé que hay campanas que se cascan, pero no saxos que se cascan.



Hola, Erreconerre:

¿Que significa "cascarse campanas"?


Saludos,


----------



## Erreconerre

Campanas que por estar deterioradas han perdido la pureza del sonido.


----------



## kunvla

Erreconerre said:


> Campanas que por estar deterioradas han perdido la pureza del sonido.



¿En ese caso se podría tratar de la acepción 3. del Diccionario de uso del español de María Moliner?


> cascar (del sup. lat. "quassicare")
> 1 tr. y prnl. *Romper. Frañer, partir, quebrantar. Descascar, descascarar, descascarillar. Cascanueces, cascapiñones, cascarrabias. *Picar.
> 2 (inf.) tr. *Debilitar la salud de alguien.
> 3 Volver ronca la voz o hacer que pierda su sonoridad.
> 4 (inf.) *Pegar: darle golpes a alguien para hacerle daño.
> 5 (inf.) *Atacar duramente a alguien en una discusión o impugnación.
> 6 (inf.; "a") intr. Trabajar mucho en una cosa, particularmente en el *estudio de algo: "Le está cascando al derecho civil". Darle, machacar.
> 7 (inf.) Hablar mucho una persona, o varias en conversación. *Charlar, parlotear.
> 8 (inf.) *Morir.




Muchas gracias.
Saludos,


----------



## Erreconerre

Sí, se trata de la acepción 3.
Por aquí se dice que en los fumadores desmerece la voz por fumar. Es posible escuchar frases como "deja de fumar o te vas a cascar como tu tío".


----------



## utrerana

Pues ahora se me plantea a mí una duda. La palabra cascarría (birría, poca cosa, endeble, mamarracho...) está relacionada con "cascar?
Ej: ¡Vaya cascarria de coche.
Por cierto cbrena ¡lo has bordado!


----------



## cbrena

Pues cascarria no lo sé, pero parece que cascajo sí.

¡Vaya cascajo de coche!


----------



## utrerana

Siempre he oido cascarría como sinónimo de lo que ya puse en el otro comentario y de baratija: "hoy me he comprado unas cascarrías en el mercadillo muy baratas".


----------



## kunvla

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> También se cascan las canicas.



Hola, Juan:

¿Qué significado se le da al "cascarse las canicas" en México?


Muchas gracias.
Saludos,


----------



## utrerana

Pues que se rompen porque las canicas, al menos en mis tiempos, eran de cristal y, alchocar unas con otras, a veces saltaban lascas o trocitos de ellas, pero espera la respuesta de otros porque yo jugaba más "al pique" jejejeje.


----------



## rocioteag

kunvla said:


> Hola, Juan:
> 
> ¿Qué significado se le da al "cascarse las canicas" en México?
> 
> 
> Muchas gracias.
> Saludos,



Cascar las canicas es pegarle a una canica con otra, dependiendo de la intensidad del golpe, a veces se desprendian algunos fragmentos, lo que hacia que la canica ya no fuera totalmente lisa...

Al menos así era en mis tiempos, ignoro si haya cambiando.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

rocioteag said:


> Cascar las canicas es pegarle a una canica con otra, dependiendo de la intensidad del golpe, a veces se desprendian algunos fragmentos, lo que hacia que la canica ya no fuera totalmente lisa...
> 
> Al menos así era en mis tiempos, ignoro si haya cambiando.



Ya no es cierto... ya nadie juega a las canicas.
El doble sentido significa: Que mi amigo anda con mi novia/chica.


----------



## Pinairun

Erreconerre said:


> Sí, se trata de la acepción 3.
> Por aquí se dice que en los fumadores desmerece la voz por fumar. Es posible escuchar frases como "deja de fumar o te vas a cascar como tu tío".



Una voz cascada, por aquí, es una voz ronca, áspera, como la de Joe Cocker. 

Y con un ligero cambio, si decimos "_la _vas a cascar como tu tío", estamos diciendo que se va a morir, como su tío.


----------



## kunvla

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Ya no es cierto... ya nadie juega a las canicas.
> El doble sentido significa: Que mi amigo anda con mi novia/chica.



Hola, Juan: ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo? 

Gracias y saludos,


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

kunvla said:


> Hola, Juan: ¿Podrías darme un ejemplo?



_-¡Oye, Juanito, me dijeron que ayer te vieron con mi novia, la María!
-¿Quién... yoooooooo? ¡Cómo crees, yo hacerle eso a mi mejor amigo!
-¡Bueno, cuidadito, he, no me andes cascando las canicas!

_Canicas, por extensión, significa _lo que es mío, mis pertenencias.

Yo no sé, a mí, mis canicas, y ahí nos vemos._


----------

